# New compact, powerful split ring plier



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I have been looking for small, but powerful split ring plier to open wide even for thick big treble hooks like Owner ST66 3/0, but there was none.
I finally visited Darrell of Texas Tackle in Texas which makes the finest split ring pliers for freshwater/inshore species lures in the US and asked to develop such powerful, but compact split ring plier.
He finally sent a prototype plier and I am vey happy with it.
It is small enough you can put your pocket and is powerful enough to open split ring wide even big treble hooks like Owner St76 4/0.

Here is review of small freshwater model of Texas Tackle split ring plier by TackleTour.
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewtexa...ingpliers.html

size comparison
Duel plier, HPA plier, Owner plier and new XL Texas Tackle plier








jaw conparison between new TT plier and existing Large size TT plier








opening for Owner ST76 4/0


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have made thousands of lures and attached trebles, but not nearly as big as you are talking about. I use a Texas Tackle split ring plier, surely a smaller size than you speak of, but it is so fast and easy. I definitely agree with your brand choice. Also, you must match the plier to the split ring size; opening a split ring too far will ruin it. The Texas Tackle brand works so fast and easy, I not only keep one in my lure building equipment at home, but another pair in the boat. The other brands, styles and types of split ring pliers I tried were so clumsy and slow in comparison.


----------



## Captain Wilk (Apr 4, 2009)

Very nice of split ring pliers. I am sure many other folks were looking for the right set as well....


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewtexastacklesplitringpliers.html

Ive had and used one of these for about a year, works pretty good... I keep it in my jig bag, with my terminal stuff. Good plier

However, my go-to is the duel plier you pictured. I wear it on my belt..


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

hog said:


> http://www.tackletour.com/reviewtexastacklesplitringpliers.html
> 
> Ive had and used one of these for about a year, works pretty good... I keep it in my jig bag, with my terminal stuff. Good plier
> 
> However, my go-to is the duel plier you pictured. I wear it on my belt..


Hog,
I have all three and while the orange handle ones will work on the bigger rings, the new blue handle ones do a much better and easier job. One size does not fit all. I wear a pair of HPA's myself.


----------

